# Weber Grill And Stove Connection



## TwoElkhounds

Recently completed a new grill and stove setup for our trailer. I wanted to be able to run everything off the trailer propane system and not have to carry around propane bottles. Needed to be portable and easy to set up.

Looking at grills, there was one obvious choice, the Weber Q series. The reason for this is that this is the only grill I could find that has the regulator and the thermostat packaged individually. This allows you to remove the regulator and connect the trailer propane source directly to the grill.

I also wanted a stove to go with the grill. The stove on the Outback is OK, but it is not as convenient as we would like and is a pain to clean. Found a two burner stove and Northern Tool that could also be connected directly to the trailer propane source. I cannot say enough about this stove, it is simply awesome. Excellent flame control, heat range, and built like a rock, solid cast iron. Much better than any Coleman POS.

Used QD's and hoses to connect the whole thing together. Simple and easy to setup and take down.

So, here are the pictures:










Stove hook up with QD to the trailer and grill.










Hose connection to grill.


----------



## Faups

I've been wanting to install a set-up like this for a while now. I have Q 200 (larger Q). Where can I buy the QD's and hoses to complete the install?

Thanks,

Faups


----------



## RVdogs

+1


----------



## W5CI

Why would you go to the trouble and expense to add a outside stove when the Outback allready has one.??


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

danny285 said:


> Why would you go to the trouble and expense to add a outside stove when the Outback allready has one.??


If it's like the outside stove on our RQS, its too high and narrow for anything other than one pan, and it's a pain to keep clean. More than once I've opened up after three weeks of sitting, and had a ton of mold to clean up. And this was after I thought I scrubbed the bejeebers out of it before closing up. I like the quick disconnects Dan- another one of your mods that needs to be mine. When I have time!


----------



## clarkely

Faups said:


> I've been wanting to install a set-up like this for a while now. I have Q 200 (larger Q). Where can I buy the QD's and hoses to complete the install?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Faups


Dan,
Great Mod!!! I did the same









Faups,
These Guys http://www.nycocorp.com/ are right around the corner from my business. They did mine for me and my campchef stove. I had them make two 6 foot sections with quick connects (w/shutoffs) so i can use 1 if i use the Gas Port i used at the front of the camper or two for if use it off of the camp kitchen gas port. I am always nervous to use the Outback camp Kitchen for fear of a Pan fire under an awning. I am sure you can order from Nyco and they will ship to you if you do not have someone local to you to make them up. Nyco is a reputable family business, you will be happy with what they do.

Clarke

I also had a hose with a quick connect made with a regulator and a Tank connection so if have to use it right off a tank i can


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Faups said:


> I've been wanting to install a set-up like this for a while now. I have Q 200 (larger Q). Where can I buy the QD's and hoses to complete the install?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Faups


I bought them at Camping World, both at the store and online. You have to buy the mated set in order for it to work (both male and female QD's). If you buy just the male QD fitting from Camping World, it will not work with the QD you get in the set (or with the trailer). The stand alone male fitting is just a tad bit off and does not allow the female QD to close and lock. Just buy the whole QD set, whether you need both parts or not.

Various fittings and T's were purchased at Lowes.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

danny285 said:


> Why would you go to the trouble and expense to add a outside stove when the Outback allready has one.??


The Outback stove is good for boiling water and other basic cooking needs. Beyond that, it is not really good for much else. It is cramped, has poor flame control, and is a real pain in the A%$ to keep clean. I got sick of cleaning up all the bacon grease!! (Disclaimer: I only eat bacon when I camp, never at home).

The stove I bought from Northern Tool is simply awesome. It cooks like a professional gas stove. The food that comes off it is about as perfect as could be expected. It has excellent flame control, is easy to clean, and has no obstructions. Once you use this stove, you suddenly realize how pathetic the Outback stove is!! I cannot say enough about this stove. If you like to cook at the campsite, you need to get this stove.

We will only use our Outback stove to boil water and make Mac and Cheese.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> If it's like the outside stove on our RQS, its too high and narrow for anything other than one pan, and it's a pain to keep clean. More than once I've opened up after three weeks of sitting, and had a ton of mold to clean up. And this was after I thought I scrubbed the bejeebers out of it before closing up. I like the quick disconnects Dan- another one of your mods that needs to be mine. When I have time!


Hi Kevin,

Very easy mod, all you need is $$$ and a couple hours of time. The regulator is simple to remove off the Weber, you just need a fitting to be able to connect the QD. Hoses and fittings are easy to get, all standard.

You can be cooking and grilling in a couple hours!!

DAN


----------



## marker

I have tried to get the proper fittings from various RV dealers and get close, but not close enough.

Can you post a few *'close-up' *pictures of the various connections you have to connect the Baby Q to the trailer. I looked the other day and it did not look like you could remove the regulator on the BBQ. With Pictures, I can take them with me to the various propane supply places and get the right connections.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## Faups

Awesome - thank you for the info!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

marker said:


> I have tried to get the proper fittings from various RV dealers and get close, but not close enough.
> 
> Can you post a few *'close-up' *pictures of the various connections you have to connect the Baby Q to the trailer. I looked the other day and it did not look like you could remove the regulator on the BBQ. With Pictures, I can take them with me to the various propane supply places and get the right connections.
> 
> Thanks, Gary


Hi Gary,

I have pictures I can post to show you all the details. Give me a couple days and I will post them for you. I just returned from a business trip (got off the plane about a half hour ago) and have a remote camping trip planned for tomorrow and the weekend (no Internet).

DAN


----------



## CamperAndy

For all of you that want to help prevent mold in the outside stove, the problem is ventilation. I drilled about 10, 1/2" holes in the top of the enclosure. This vents the box under the counter and behind the oven in my trailer. This area is well vented and I have had no mold since I did this mod.


----------



## Nathan

CamperAndy said:


> For all of you that want to help prevent mold in the outside stove, the problem is ventilation. I drilled about 10, 1/2" holes in the top of the enclosure. This vents the box under the counter and behind the oven in my trailer. This area is well vented and I have had no mold since I did this mod.


x2 on this. Anytime you seal moisture into a confined space and let it sit, bad things happen...


----------



## clarkely

TwoElkhounds said:


> Once you use this stove, you suddenly realize how pathetic the Outback stove is!! I cannot say enough about this stove. If you like to cook at the campsite, you need to get this stove.
> 
> We will only use our Outback stove to boil water and make Mac and Cheese.
> 
> DAN


It Supports The TV well during Hockey Playoff's









I agree.... on the stove being a pain..... Also hard to adjust temperature accurately....


----------



## Fellers

Nathan said:


> For all of you that want to help prevent mold in the outside stove, the problem is ventilation. I drilled about 10, 1/2" holes in the top of the enclosure. This vents the box under the counter and behind the oven in my trailer. This area is well vented and I have had no mold since I did this mod.


x2 on this. Anytime you seal moisture into a confined space and let it sit, bad things happen...








[/quote]

Used to have the mold problem but no more. I put one of those moisture absorption packs in outdoor sink part everytime I close the outdoor kitchen compartment (actually I think I found that recommendation here). Works great, and you put the moisture pack in the oven for 2-3 hrs to refresh it (only need to do it once/twice per year). I leave that in over the winter as well.

Still would like to get the Weber Q mod to work on the outside gas line... one less bottle to carry/fill/maintain despite being teathered.


----------



## Sayonara

Great job !! I would be interested in the fittings list and pictures as well !


----------



## bbwb

CamperAndy said:


> For all of you that want to help prevent mold in the outside stove, the problem is ventilation. I drilled about 10, 1/2" holes in the top of the enclosure. This vents the box under the counter and behind the oven in my trailer. This area is well vented and I have had no mold since I did this mod.


That is a great idea...I too am experiencing the mold in the fold down stove and was thinking that I had a bad seal. Now I got another project to do









bbwb


----------



## TwoElkhounds

marker said:


> I have tried to get the proper fittings from various RV dealers and get close, but not close enough.
> 
> Can you post a few *'close-up' *pictures of the various connections you have to connect the Baby Q to the trailer. I looked the other day and it did not look like you could remove the regulator on the BBQ. With Pictures, I can take them with me to the various propane supply places and get the right connections.
> 
> Thanks, Gary


Here are the close up pictures promised. First, the grill modification requires that you remove the regulator. First, remove the regulator mounting bracket and remove both the regulator and the flame adjustment knob as an assembly. The regulator is on really tight, so I had to put the entire assembly in a vise to allow me to apply enough torque to remove the regulator. Once off, you can reinstall the knob on the grill. I then installed a pigtail (I used fuel lines and clamps purchased from an auto parts supplier). You will also need some brass fittings and barbed connectors to allow you to connect the pigtail hose. I decided to install a pigtail to ensure the weight of the hoses and fitting would not stress the grill valve.

One note: You need to buy the connectors as a set (both male and female) from Camping World. My experience is that if you purchase the male connector separately, they do not work with the female QD's.





I also made up the regulator with a pigtail, just in case I need to use bottles someday.



Starting back at the trailer connection, I made a QD Tee so I can run the grill and the Outback stove at the same time. Below in the Tee I made and the installation, I used QD's and brass fittings.





I purchased a propane hose and installed a set of female QD's to hook to the stove and allow a hose connection to the grill. Again, used brass fittings as appropriate to allow installation of the QD's.



Here is the hose installed.



The final hose connection is the hose that came with my RVQ I bought a few years back (grill is long gone). This has a female QD on one end and a male nipple on the other.



Hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions.

DAN


----------



## gzaleski

Great mod and pic Dan. I'm sure lots of people will be thinking about doing this mod.

glen...


----------



## Sayonara

GREAT JOB.. THANKS !!!!
I will be having an outdoor gas line installed soon and ill make a set of these as well.


----------



## Calvin's Dad

TwoElkhounds said:


> Recently completed a new grill and stove setup for our trailer. I wanted to be able to run everything off the trailer propane system and not have to carry around propane bottles. Needed to be portable and easy to set up.
> 
> Looking at grills, there was one obvious choice, the Weber Q series. The reason for this is that this is the only grill I could find that has the regulator and the thermostat packaged individually. This allows you to remove the regulator and connect the trailer propane source directly to the grill.
> 
> I also wanted a stove to go with the grill. The stove on the Outback is OK, but it is not as convenient as we would like and is a pain to clean. Found a two burner stove and Northern Tool that could also be connected directly to the trailer propane source. I cannot say enough about this stove, it is simply awesome. Excellent flame control, heat range, and built like a rock, solid cast iron. Much better than any Coleman POS.
> 
> Used QD's and hoses to connect the whole thing together. Simple and easy to setup and take down.
> 
> So, here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stove hook up with QD to the trailer and grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hose connection to grill.


There is a product out there very similar to yours, I've been using it for a few years and it works great. Just in case anyone wanted to save some time and trouble, they could order one brand new and safety standards certified. Call Stewart Molinari @ Dominion Fittings & Gas Products (416) 798-3500.


----------



## jason300b

Hi TwoElkHounds,

I know this thread is a little old, but I like your stove mod and am looking at northern tool for stoves. They have several to choose from. Is yours the "Grip-On Tools Double-Burner Cast Iron Camping Stove"? Looks really similar, but a little different. If you are around, maybe you can update me when you have an opportunity.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## bdgmbdgm

hi,

I know this thread is old, but does anyone have a bill of materials on what you need to make this coversion.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

bdgmbdgm said:


> hi,
> 
> I know this thread is old, but does anyone have a bill of materials on what you need to make this coversion.


An oldy but a goody. I am currently sitting on the shores of Lake Champlain dry camping in Ausable Point State Campground getting ready to cook a steak in the grill and stove that is the subject of this thread!









Here is my a friend of mine who happens to be a chef cooking us dinner last weekend during our Memorial Day camping trip. He had two stoves and a grill running off the trailer propane connection. Still was not enough for him, he had to bring over his own portable stove and run it off of a cannister!! Fours stoves going at once!



Regarding the question on a bill of material, unfortunately I do not have one. I just sketched out what I wanted to do on a piece of paper noting what fittings and hoses I needed. That sketch is long gone. You can buy a prefab hose at any hardware store, then modify with Tee's or other fittings as required. The biggest thing to remember is that the quick disconnects on the trailer ARE NOT the same as the ones you get at a hardware store. You have to order the fittings for anything that interfaces with the trailer from an RV store. It's not too hard, just make sure to use sealing tap on the threads and leak check everything when you are done.

DAN


----------



## CamperAndy

I see plenty of wine on the sous chef table, looks like he was well sauced!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Now that is my kind of cooking! My wife loves camping primarily because I take over chef duties. Of course, wine is always a necessary ingredient.


----------

